
AT&T makes changes in response to activist investor push - cuttie018
https://www.seattletimes.com/business/att-makes-changes-in-response-to-activist-investor-push/
======
nojvek
I thought “activist” investor would be more like how propublica made things
work for all customers and reversed some of the intuit lobbying bills.

However this is just investors looking out for themselves “sell off the crap
that doesn’t make money”

